# gym locker smoker



## doctor phreak (Apr 4, 2008)

does anyone think a set of  gym lockers would be easy to make a smoker out of .....just rea a call from my father in law saying he picked up a few sets and wanted to know if want 1 or 2 sets .....any ideas...


----------



## walking dude (Apr 4, 2008)

yeah.........alton brown made a cold smoker outta a three set of lockers

see if i can find the video on it


----------



## bb53chevpro (Apr 4, 2008)

Well, I posted a post a couple days ago. A guy was building fire boxes out of hot water tanks and selling lockers for the actual house or cooking area. The problem I see, would the paint inside. If you plan on hot smoking, sand blast or grind all of the paint out. If it is galvanized, I wouldn't us it. Once all paint removed season it before using.
Hope this helps.
Andy.


----------



## minichef (Apr 4, 2008)

I have seen a smoker made out of a 3 drawer file cabinet. The smoke chamber was the bottom drawer. Interesting to say the least, locker would be cool also.


----------



## walking dude (Apr 4, 2008)

like i said.........be great for COLD smoking.......hot smoking..........ahhhhhhh


----------



## pitrow (Apr 4, 2008)

I hope they're not well used lockers! Sweaty gym sock flavored ribs... no thanks!


----------



## doctor phreak (Apr 4, 2008)

sweaty gyn socks flavor is the best...yum....
it was just a idea ....when he called a lite bulb went off...but if anything like wd said would be a great cold smoker...would i still need to sandblast or sand the paint down if i made it into a cold smoker..


----------

